

Acton on Demand - johnrobertreed
http://www.actonmba.org/on-demand/

======
johnrobertreed
Check out this new courseware from Acton. Looks like MBA-style lessons for
startupers. Focused on Valuation, Operations, Customer dev, Growth, etc.
Anyone tried it?

